# Iron level and foliar apps of Iron



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

My Rutgers soil test came back with an Iron level of 217 ("high") and a pH of 6.51.
Would foliar apps of iron improve color ?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Maybe, but your turf should be able to tap into all the iron it needs.


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

@g-man Thank your for your reply....one less thing for me to do the next few months !


----------

